
A journey along Japan’s oldest pilgrimage route - lermontov
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/335e5286-7484-11e6-b60a-de4532d5ea35.html?siteedition=intl
======
alexleavitt
The Shikoku pilgrimage is still one of the best experiences I've had in Japan.
The hospitality, generosity, and respect you encounter along the route, not to
mention all the people you get to meet, are so unique.

~~~
randomwire
Likewise, I walked the Shikoku pilgrimage earlier this year and found it an
amazing experience which I can't stop thinking about. My journal is here for
anyone who's interested:
[https://henro.co/journal/](https://henro.co/journal/)

~~~
codev
I walked it this year as well, about 20 days before you it seems. I've started
reading your journal, it's great. I found a picture of a woman who gave me a
mikan and told me "when you are hot, it will exist" on Day 5, she was lovely.

It was one of the best things I've ever done.

Returning to the real world, work was a bit of a struggle. The charity and
spirit of giving and receiving was incredible.

[http://wasaking.com/](http://wasaking.com/) for my diary

~~~
randomwire
Thanks for sharing Marc, I'm looking forward to reading through this!

------
legulere
> Sociologists have talked about the “privatisation” of faith in the west, a
> shift from unified religions towards people concocting their own versions of
> spirituality in the same way they assemble their wardrobes. It has been
> lamented as an antisocial byproduct of too much individualism.

I never really got why this is supposed to be a bad thing, except for powerful
people that set the dogmas of religions.

------
bemmu
We live along this route and have hosted several pilgrims. Stop by to say
hello if you decide to do it.

